# the beginig of my full custom interior



## sammyboom

like the subject says i recently started customizing my interior,which includes a chandelier and a tv in the steering wheel of my "93 T- Bird. For pics click HERE . I am not finished yet though.


let me know what you guys think



Peace Sam R.


----------



## enough_talkin

does that chandelier whack you in the head when your driving.....kinda makes me remember when i had my 85 lincoln mark VI, i had a disco ball hanging and i put a green light over top of it so it looked like a bunch of green fleas jumping around the ceiling...ahh the memories...anyways not bad for just starting on it...never seen any pimped out t-birds


----------



## Torx

oh man.... i dont know whether to criticize or compliment..

that chandelier is fuckin huge.. seriously, its too big..

all in a tbird.. i dunno man... i just dont know..
much credit to you for doing it all yourself though..


----------



## sammyboom

actually the "chandy" isn't as big as the pic shows. it's a little smaller than the size of say a 7" flipdown tv. i've had it for 2 mos . now and never had any problems with it hitting my head, it's actually 2 feet or more from my head. it's a pretty popular trick around here, but what sets mine apart is that it changes color at night. 
thanx for the comments


Peace Sam R.


----------



## DroptLinkin

:0


----------



## Joost....

im sorry, but somebody has to say it, this is horrible. The steeringwheel, clean that shit up. I see a dvd-screen attached to it with some fabric around it, why not the whole steeringwheel, or why not install it into the steeringwheel. Putting another fabric in the car like crushed velvet, specially when its done without buttons or without wrinkled pleat, is tricky, you need to do everything, or nothing, but not parts it looks like shit, im not here to hurt your feeling im giving an honest opinion


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deez nutz




----------



## sammyboom

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 12 2003, 03:57 PM
> *The steeringwheel, clean that shit up. I see a dvd-screen attached to it with some fabric around it, why not the whole steeringwheel, or why not install it into the steeringwheel.
> 
> *


 like I said before I am NOT finished. Also that is not a dvd screen just thrown in. it's actually a part of my steering wheel and I am able to fully turn my wheel without worring about clipping or cutting my wires or loosing video signal.
eventually I plan on fiberglassing it in and redoing my whole interior with pleat and tucks and buttons, lots-a- bottons. 
Joost I appreciate you honesty, but like i said this is my first custom interior and I am not done with it. 




Peace Sam R.


----------



## RedDog

maybe your next project should be, putting a hot tub in the back seat. :uh: or did you already start that.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Joost....

for real, i know you just start out, but the steeringwheel just has to go, i know you can do better then that. How good you are is how good you wanna be, im working on my interior too, never done anything like it, its my first, im not here to brag, just saying if i can do it you can do it, just use the right shit and have the guts to cut your interior up muhaha









this is my first couch, its not that hard 



Last edited by Joost.... at Sep 14 2003, 05:26 PM


----------



## deez nutz

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 14 2003, 09:25 AM
> *for real, i know you just start out, but the steeringwheel just has to go, i know you can do better then that. How good you are is how good you wanna be, im working on my interior too, never done anything like it, its my first, im not here to brag, just saying if i can do it you can do it, just use the right shit and have the guts to cut your interior up muhaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first couch, its not that hard*


 nice int. check out my homies int.


----------



## DroptLinkin

> _Originally posted by deez nutz_@Sep 14 2003, 10:35 PM
> *
> nice int. check out my homies int.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 you got any more pics of this interior? post up a link :biggrin:


----------



## deez nutz

that is one of the cars from my car club TOPDOGS this is the only other pic i got


----------



## TRUDAWG

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## deez nutz




----------



## bncrzy

that bomb truck had a cool inter. too.


----------



## Joost....

oehhhhhhh i LOVE that pink fabric, damn


----------



## deez nutz

> _Originally posted by bncrzy_@Sep 16 2003, 01:14 AM
> *that bomb truck had a cool inter. too. *


 my homie in in the kandy grand am did the inter. in the truck and his also did lots of rides in FRESNO


----------



## jumper

just wait untill my interior is done


----------



## RedDog

:uh: :uh:


----------

